# Action Music - midi Performances available?



## Johnny22 (Sep 4, 2009)

Greetings,

I'm looking for free midi performances of action cues, mainly the percussion parts ... I want to load it into Cubase and follow along and learn more about percussion layering, Is there a resources/person who can help me out?

I already watched Alex's tutorials and some other stuff on youtube, which did help, but would like to receive more material.

Anyway are these midi performances available online or is somone willing to share one or two of their midi's here on the forum?

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 4, 2009)

No help??? :cry:


edit: This was meant as a joke 8)


----------



## bryla (Sep 4, 2009)

Come on dude, have some patience...


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was just joking Bryla with that crying emotion, I would never force someone to help me :wink:

cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 4, 2009)

Look arround the threads here, I remember that there is one with web-links to buyable midis.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you mean this:

http://www.beat-kaufmann.com/index.php


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 4, 2009)

no. There was a thread about midifiles for percussion/drums... .


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't seem to find it, please if anyone knows which it is, please share it here.

Thanks!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah, the search function of this forum sucks big time. 
theree was one video of how to layer perc parts here recently. all using tonehammer Dohl, pretty cool/ 

search in google videos. 

also search google video for "DP Bidule template" and the same guy who shows the template in DP also does a 10min-how to- action film cue.


also, for those who care, in remote control they have EXSkontakt instruments loops of those overly recurrent spicc/stacc action strings. those "chunka chu chu chunka chunka" 
actino film pattern in loops in different keys/tones which sound awsome. similar to 
LASS ART tool but its an actual loop recording of a real orchestra.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for your help gsilbers

The videos that you mentioned are from Alex and Mike from cinesamples, you can watch them at their website. Very helpful indeed.

But I was looking more for a midi performance of an complete cue, so that I could follow along. 

Anyway thanks again.

Cheers


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Johnny22

Alex Pfeffer (username 'Waywyn') posted a very nice percussion pattern video tutorial on these forums a couple of months back:

new little tutorial - creating percussion patterns/loops

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Rodney, I saw that one before, very cool of Alex.

Thanks for your help bro!

Cheers


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 5, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> ...I saw that one before, very cool of Alex.



Yeah, apparently I didn't read your first post carefully enough, since you clearly mentioned Alexs' tutorial in it. 

Sorry about that, don't know how I could have missed it. (o) 

Anyway, I'm afraid I don't know of anything else that might be helpful...sorry. 

If I do come across something however, I'll make sure to get back to you.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## bryla (Sep 5, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I was just joking Bryla with that


It's not that I thought of it as a joke, but as a moderator on another forum I hate when people bumb like that.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 5, 2009)

Come on man, don't be so serious. Life is too short for that

peace


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the Youtube video gsilbers was talking about is actually MB's (CineSamples) partner and is VERY informative. All his videos are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOsVNPMO ... annel_page


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 6, 2009)

Mike tHanks for the midifile, very cool. And the videos are great, impressive keyboard skills 

dinerdog thanks for the link bro.

Cheers


----------



## Hal (Sep 6, 2009)

EW SD2 comes with percussion midi performances very helpful and sounds great
but again its worth absolutly nothing if you dont have the right samples


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Hal, I knew about their midi performances, the demos sound great, so it's a library that I definitely want to buy in the future.

Cheers


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 7, 2009)

Even Taiko from Nine Volt Audio (derrived and developed from Sean Beeson's Tsaiko) comes with midi performances.


----------

